# Sony to skimp on the European PS3



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Why do we always get the short straw and end up paying more for it?

http://www.reuters.com/article/wtMostRead/idUST1687920070309?pageNumber=1


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Right, thats my pre-order with Play cancelled.

I might look when I'm in the US at the end of the month as people are saying they work fine here.


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

its poor.....but is anybody really going to play ps2 games on it?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

> the European version will not carry a Sony-made microchip that offers graphic- and data-processing functions for PS2 games


but



> The console will still be equipped with a different chip that processes graphics for PS2 games


How does that work then? :?

So, the UK is charged almost twice that in the US, but gets less for it? I'm starting to think the PS3 will be an almighty flop in the UK.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Right, thats my pre-order with Play cancelled.
> 
> I might look when I'm in the US at the end of the month as people are saying they work fine here.


Be careful if you want to play UK PS2 games, they wont work on a US PS3... It also wont play PAL dvd's, found that out last week :lol:

Am sure it wont be long before a hack comes out tho :wink: Glad I bought the US one now, thanks to TT2BMW for his info on the system. They also dont block any "gore" from the games, got to see that, dont you? :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

It's all looking like the PS3 is going to be the biggest anti-climax ...

My 16-year old has decided (after saving for about a year) that he doesn't want one now. He's going to wait, see what it's like when it's out, and maybe pick up a bundle offer sometime in the summer. Or, he might just get an Xbox. Or maybe he'll just spend it all down the pub.

I guess that he's reflecting the school yard sentiment - the consensus seems to be ... "nahhh".

So that's an Amazon pre-order cancelled.

HMV in Romford were still advertising guaranteed launch-day units as of last week.

That all tells me that demand is NOT outstripping supply ...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cancelled all 5 of my pre-orders.

Also saw shops, in town at the weekend, still offering launch day consoles.

HTH Blade. I'm going US when I get some spondoolies or when my mate Blade goes to the US!! :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> It's all looking like the PS3 is going to be the biggest anti-climax ...
> 
> My 16-year old has decided (after saving for about a year) that he doesn't want one now. He's going to wait, see what it's like when it's out, realise it's crap and just spend it all down the pub....


Sounds like a good plan



TTonyTT said:


> I guess that he's reflecting the school yard sentiment - the consensus seems to be ... "nahhh".
> 
> So that's an Amazon pre-order cancelled.
> 
> ...


I am going to cancel mine today, it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Seeing everywhere offering launch day pre-orders tells me the same thing - not many seem to be convinced by a Â£500 games console.

If it is the all singing and dancing piece of kit it is supposed to be, then I'd happily dump my desktop pc and own my first games console. But until I see it sing and dance, Â£600+ is a hefty gamble.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I am defo of the opinion its going to flop over here, unless they have a price crash, maybe thats why they are scrapping this chip???

Rumour has it, Microsoft are going to release Xbox 360 II, I believe its going to have a few improvements, including have the HD dvd part built in...

TT2BMW - Still working on the holiday mate, if its US, you will be the first to know! Well after the other half of course... :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Blade_76 said:


> ....you will be the first to know! Well after the other half of course... :lol:


Oi. Sod her. I was the first to ask!! :-*


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Now Cancelled, I can't be arsed with it if Sony are going to continually changing everything.

Going to buy more games for my N64.

Goldeneye Rules [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Blade_76 said:


> I am defo of the opinion its going to flop over here, unless they have a price crash, maybe thats why they are scrapping this chip???
> 
> Rumour has it, Microsoft are going to release Xbox 360 II, I believe its going to have a few improvements, including have the HD dvd part built in...


A 360 + HD DVD add on is about Â£400. A PS3 is over Â£500. A price crash is needed, but I doubt removing one chip will get Sony there. Although, they say they are selling each one at a loss, guess they are talking about everywhere but the UK. Everyone seems to make a handsome profit out of us. :evil:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > ....you will be the first to know! Well after the other half of course... :lol:
> ...


 :lol:

Sorry mate, when I told her what you said, she offered me something that the PS3, Xbox 360 and your good self couldnt offer! So I shall be letting her know first... Besides, she is the one making the final decision on where we go, I'm just the one paying for it!

I couldnt possibly comment on what she offered, but I will say, she can choose where she likes!!! :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Placed my order with DABS at the weekend for a guaranteed 23rd March console.

I agree that most WON'T be playing legacy PS2 games on the PS3 so i for one don't see any issue with Sony removing this functionality. I do however hope GT4 will work on the PS3 as i guess it may be a few months before the PS3 version of this game will be launched.

Also ordered a brand new Samsung HD LCD with HDMi to connect the PS3 to. My PS3 order comes with 3 games & free HDMi cable for just over Â£500. Can't wait until next Friday.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm keeping my pre-order in place too for a couple of reasons.

I want one (at least Im honest)

My PS2 is faulty and needs replacing.

I want a HD disk player and Blu Ray or HD DVD hasnt been resolved so I will have a Blu Ray in the PS3 which is therefore a bonus.

I've got an additional controller, connection leads (DVi for my TV), two games from Chips007 (Motorstorm and Resistance: Fall of Man) and also ordered Need For Speed Carbon but might change that for Fight Night seeing as I will have a racing game.

The backward compatibility is pretty important to me to be honest and one of the reason I opted to stay "Sony". I have several games here that I want to be able to still play (GT4, all the GTA especially vice city, Buzz games and SSX) so I hope that these will work.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> The backward compatibility is pretty important to me to be honest and one of the reason I opted to stay "Sony". I have several games here that I want to be able to still play (GT4, all the GTA especially vice city, Buzz games and SSX) so I hope that these will work.


Good point. There are millions of PS2 users out there. Unless the PS3 is significantly better than the competition, the lack of backwards compatibility will just lead to one less tick in the box of Sony.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What a ****ing crock of ****:

European Playstation 3 not so backwards compatible

Only one of the top twelve games works

By Dean Pullen: Tuesday 13 March 2007, 13:06

A REPORT FROM German site Cynamite has given us our first glimpse of the new backwards compatibility software emulation within the European Playstation 3.
Sony announced over a week ago that the European version of the PS3 would not feature hardware-based backwards compatibility in the form of the PS2's Emotion Engine.

This is despite both the Japanese and American versions of the console featuring the chip. These therefore offer a significantly high degree of backwards compatibility.

Cynamite has managed to get its hands on a European PAL PS3 prior to the official launch date, and has begun performing backwards compatibility testing.

The list of games tested are claimed by Cynamite to be the top-twelve PS2 software titles, and are listed as followed:

God of War 
MGS 2: Sons of Liberty 
MGS 3: Snake Eater 
Shadow of the Colossus 
Guitar Hero 2 
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones 
Okami 
GTA: Liberty City Stories 
Eragon 
Final Fantasy X-2 
Ratchet & Clank 3 
Lumines Plus 
Its reported that only ONE of these twelve games operates properly - Eragon. All other titles refused to run, and referred the user to future software updates and the Sony Website to read the downward compatibility list.

It's possible that this console hasn't received the latest firmware patch destined for European consoles on release (it was reported to be running 1.50), but if it is the case that the PS3 backwards compatibility will be performing as badly as this, then European gamers will be in uproar


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> What a ****ing crock of ****:
> 
> European Playstation 3 not so backwards compatible
> 
> Only one of the top twelve games works


Just shows how much contempt Sony has for Europe. If they were going to skrimp to reduce their losses then you would think it would be across the globe, and certainly not just in the markets where they are asking the highest prices. Utter fools. Guess they don't want to sell any in Europe.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sticking with my 360.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just had an email from 365games.co.uk, PS3 for Â£399 when purchased with 2 games...

http://www.365games.co.uk/index.php?productID=1733

:roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cancelled all bar 1 of my pre-orders, seeing as initial shortages simply won't happen. Whether a run on sales AFTER launch will generate higher demand remains to be seen, but its not worth my gamble for a few quid.

Still deciding whether to retain the 1 order I haven't yet cancelled. We'll see...

I don't care about backwards compatibility. I've rarely (and never recently) put an Xbox game into my 360.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> Cancelled all bar 1 of my pre-orders...


Bloody hell Sony. Take note. If jampott's cancelling your PS3's gonna be a bomb!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Cancelled all bar 1 of my pre-orders...
> ...


It was only when I checked through, I realised I had about 8 pre-ordered!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

With all these cancellations, I wonder whether retailers will catch on and finalise pre-orders very soon to try to prevent them?


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

cancelled all my pre-orders had 100 quid in hmv vouchers lying around so went into my local branch last night and reserved one there im only the 11th person to pre-order in store :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


The point being ......you've cancelled though! :?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh dear....

Win a 42" Plasma Screen TV!

We are excited to announce that when you pre-order your PS3 console with HMV.co.uk you will be automatically entered into a prize draw to win an HD-ready 42" plasma TV. This is the perfect way to take your gaming experience to the next level, with the added bonus of the PS3's built-in Blu-Ray player to watch great new films in glorious High Definition.

As if that wasn't enough, we can also offer you a great range of bundle deals exclusive to HMV.co.uk.

Hurry, offer ends Midnight Wednesday 21st March 07 Click Here for details >>>

PlayStation 3
From: Â£424.99 
Out: 23.03.07


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

i got this from toys'r'us

Dear Customer,

Weâ€™ve noticed that you recently cancelled your Pre-Order with us for the PlayStation 3.

As a valued Toys R Us Customer, we thought youâ€™d like to know about some fantastic new bundles which are only being offered to existing Pre-Order customers prior to the launch date â€" Friday 23rd March.

PS3 60GB + NHL 2K7 for just Â£449.99!

PS3 60GB + NHL 2K7 + Blu-ray X-Men III + additional controller + Any Selected Â£39.99 game for just Â£499.99!

PS3 60GB + NHL 2K7 + Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII + Any 2 Selected Â£49.99 games for just Â£549.99!

To qualify for these great deals, please ensure you follow the Multi-Buy Offer instructions. To view these new bundles, please click here to take you to our website:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

well i had a couple pre-ordered from play.com for Â£524.99

it included, Sony Playstation 3 PS3 Console With 60GB HDD & 3 Games (MotorStorm / Genji / Resistance: Fall of Man) + FREE HDMI cable + Click (Blu-Ray) (PlayStation3)

But after looking at the prices on 365games.com it just seems a complete rip off, even though its 3 games to 2 its nearly Â£85 cheaper on there and you get to pick the games.

Definatly cancelled one order, might cancel the second too, as if we vote with our cash maybe Sony will rethink their decision and sell the european version with the proper chip installed. :?

not very happy.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Right, well ive cancelled the other order.

Sony will only ever react if we vote with our feet, at the end of the day if they PS3 doesnt sell they will HAVE to change the spec. Funny thing is i read that with the chip Sony were selling the units at a lost and even more interesting is the day they announced they are removing the European chip share price actually went up :?

Looks like Nintendo has a new customer.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> With all these cancellations, I wonder whether retailers will catch on and finalise pre-orders very soon to try to prevent them?


Damn damn damn - I went to cancel mine today, a pre-order from Amazon and I can't, it's too late :roll: :roll: might have to wait now until it comes and then return it, why didn't I cancel it the other day when I was on the website, what a tool I am :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > With all these cancellations, I wonder whether retailers will catch on and finalise pre-orders very soon to try to prevent them?
> ...


Bad luck mate, yeah that post by Karcsi made me cancel my orders quickly. Let us know how you get on with Amazon, or get you bank to decline the payment from Amazon.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

TTej said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Karcsi said:
> ...


Glad to be how help.  You should have no poblems returning it to Amazon - I have found they are usually very good at that.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Compatibility list is here:

http://faq.eu.playstation.com/bc/bcGame ... cale=en_GB


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

pro evolution 6 with noticable issues whats that mean :?

looks like i will have to keep hold of my ps2 until it arrives on the ps3


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pro evo 6 not available for ps3 was my deciding factor to go for the xbox instead.

Have to wait for pro evo 7, my guess is nov 07.


----------

